# Сколько носить корсет?



## Frost (24 Фев 2012)

Доброго времени суток.  Приобрел корсет ******** 
вот такой модели -  *ELAST 0109-01*
 

сколько часов в день стоит его носить? и помогают ли вообще они при лечении межпозвонковых грыж?


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

С какой целью вы его хотите носить? Что ожидается, что  должно произойти при применении этого изделия?


----------



## Frost (24 Фев 2012)

У меня 3 межпозвонковые грыжи и плохая осанка + сколиоз,но небольшой - это и хочу вылечить, написано что вышеперечисленное должен лечить....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Frost написал(а):


> вышеперечисленное должен лечить....


 
В том смысле, что после его ношения грыжа и сколиоз должны испариться?


----------



## Frost (24 Фев 2012)

Да


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Frost написал(а):


> да


Этого не произойдет.


----------



## Frost (24 Фев 2012)

Почему?


----------



## Frost (24 Фев 2012)

Может какие упражнения посоветуете? Я в спортзал еще хожу, стараюсь чаще на турнике висеть дабы спину расслабить - это не вредит грыжам?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Не вредит, вредит подымание тяжести.


----------



## Frost (25 Фев 2012)

не вредит,но помогает или не вредит и не помогает?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Фев 2012)

Frost написал(а):


> не вредит,но помогает или не вредит и не помогает?


Относительно грыж
Не вредит и не помогает


----------



## Anatol (29 Фев 2012)

Добрый день!
У меня такой же вопрос - сколько носить пояс?
Прооперирован 14.02.12 г. Удаление грыжи Л4-Л5. Рекомендации после операции - 3-4 недели не сидеть, ходить в корсете.
Вопрос - через месяц я могу его снять вообще, или надо еще какое-то время в нем ходить, постепенно уменьшая время носки?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Фев 2012)

вообще то рекомендации дает оперировавший врач, они зависят от типа проведенного вмешательства.


----------



## veronica (26 Июн 2012)

Тоже ношу корсет, 4-5 часов в день, грыжа Л4-Л5 - 7 мм, но доктор посоветовал носить корсет не столько для грыжи, столько для небольшой нестабильности позвоночника, не знаю правильной медицинское название, но делала рентген в положение свернувшегося в клубочек ребенка, ну и пара других положений, тогда врач и сказал что по снимкам ноги носят на себе немного больше веса что надо. Не уверена, что правильно объяснила, если что извините. Мой вопрос к г-ну Зинчуку: ношу корсет уже 2 месяца по 4-5 часов, потому как сижу за компом, 3 раза в неделю бассейн. Болей не было с апреля когда и узнала о грыже. Сколько в общем надо носить корсет (месяцев, или когда только тяжести ношу или нагрузки какие-то) ? Он мне не мешает но не знаю, может бассейн лучше чем корсет? Не вредит ли он мне? Какое оптимальное время ношения?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Июн 2012)

veronica написал(а):


> какое оптимальное время ношения?


Оптимально применять при повышенных вертикальных нагрузках, например подъем бетонного столба. Для других целей он бесполезен и вреден.
Сделайте повторное МРТ.


----------



## veronica (26 Июн 2012)

Я летаю часто по работе, полеты длинные по две пересадки, врач посоветовал корсет надевать и в таких случаях. Что вы думаете по этому поводу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Июн 2012)

Надевать


----------



## veronica (27 Июн 2012)

Спасибо за совет.


----------

